# [SOLVED] Generic Microphone driver?



## .Hybrid (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey

My microphone only works on one of my XP computers. It's a generic headset with 2 3.5mm plugs, one for audio the other for voice. As I have never had to download drivers for this headset before, I'm thinking that perhaps XP didn't install the necessary driver. 

Both computers were reformatted by myself, and straight up one didn't work with the headset. I didn't worry about it too much at the time, but now it's annoying. And reformatting again isn't an option. 

I've tried using various programs to record sound, and I've gone into the volume control panel and made sure that the settings are correct. 

Motherboard is DP965LT, with a C2D 2.4GHz, 2GB RAM.

Any help is appreciated.

Also while I'm at it, the front ports for audio/microphone don't work, but the back ones are fine. Any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

Hi,
Do you have any errors in the Device Manager?
Is the mic muted?
Do you hear sound from the headset?
Is the front panel connector connected correctly to the Motherboard?

Bill


----------



## .Hybrid (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

Hey

I do have errors in device manager, but they seem unrelated. It's for a USB device (my corrupted iPod I think) and a PCI simple communications controller. The mic is definitely not muted, and I do hear sound through it. I'll have to check the motherboard connection later.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

What is the make and model of this computer?
Bill


----------



## .Hybrid (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

The computer was custom built a few years ago. As above, it has a DP965LT MOBO, with a C2D 2.4GHz, 2GB RAM, XP SP3, onboard sound, 8600GT GFX. I can provide a dxdiag if you like.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

Have you checked the Front Panel Audio Connection?
Here is a link to the manual:
http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dp965lt/sb/d4681003_en.pdf
Page 42 tells you where to connect the Front Audio.
Page 43 tells you how to connect the Front Audio.

If the back Audio jacks work then I would check the Front Audio panel connections
Also do you have the Intel Audio Solutions application installed?

Is your front panel audio connect HD or AC97?



> NOTE
> Some chassis still use a front panel audio solution based on the AC ’97 audio
> specification. Refer to Table 7 below to connect an AC ’97 front panel solution to the
> front panel audio header on the board. The front panel audio jacks will need to be
> manually configured for microphone or line out functionality in the Intel® Audio Studio application.


The Intel Audio Studio application is part of the Sound Driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Have you unistalled and reinstalled the driver?

Bill


----------



## .Hybrid (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

Hey thanks man, you've really helped me out. The microphone appears to be working, although it appears that it's always on, so I can hear whatever the microphone picks up, but that doesn't bother me to much, I can mute the mic on the headset.

It's 2AM, so I'll try to connect the front panel plugs tomorrow.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

Try turning down the volume of the mic a little.
Let me know about the front panel connections.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## .Hybrid (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

Hey,

I still haven't gotten around to opening my pc. However, I have used my mic on a few occasions, and it's actually really annoying that I can hear myself speaking through the headphones. I'm lowered the volume of the mic but I can still hear myself.

Thanks for the help!

EDIT: I just found an option called monitor input in the intel audio studio. I had to untick, and now the problem is gone. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Generic Microphone driver?*

Hi,
I am glad to hear you have sorted it out.
Thanks for posting what you did to resolve the issue.
Bill


----------

